# Forge World News Letter #447: Ogryn Charonite Squad



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

> Building on the already massive frame of an Ogryn, *Solar Auxilia Charonite squads* have been biochemically and cybernetically altered using ancient technologies, possibly of xenos origin, that have been deemed unholy by the Mechanicum. The result is a creature that will blindly follow orders, but which at the touch of a button will become a savage and near-unstoppable brute.
> 
> With the Ogryns' hands and forearms replaced by a brutal collection of mechanisms known as Charonite claws, which amplify their already fearsome strength, Ogryn Charonite squads can rip through armour plating with ease, devastating their foes in the cramped confines of boarding actions. It is little wonder then that as the wars of the Horus Heresy became ever more ferocious, Loyalist Solar Auxilia commanders increasingly turn to the creation of Charonites, particularly when facing Traitor Legiones Astartes and the forces of the Dark Mechanicum.
> 
> ...


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Ogryn big daddies? I can dig it.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I also heard that Harrowmaster Armillus Dynat of the Alpha Legion will be getting hiw own model.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Never quite understood resting a hammer like that.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

venomlust said:


> Never quite understood resting a hammer like that.


Heavy end down balances easier for standing around with.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Zion said:


> Heavy end down balances easier for standing around with.


This.

Also, unless don't particularly value your feet, resting on a hammer head down is by far the better option when compared to head up.

Fun story involving a practical joke loving father, a 15 pound sledgehammer, an ER visit, a really pissed off mother accompanying that little bit of knowledge. :victory:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

gen.ahab said:


> This.
> 
> Also, unless don't particularly value your feet, resting on a hammer head down is by far the better option when compared to head up.
> 
> Fun story involving a practical joke loving father, a 15 pound sledgehammer, an ER visit, a really pissed off mother accompanying that little bit of knowledge. :victory:


Yup. Actually it's one of the things I really like about the Inquisitor Coteaz model:










He's gripping the hammer just behind the head, where it's easier to hold for a long period of time due to balance (there is a physics rule involve levers and fulcrums involved there), plus you can tell the head of that thing is really heavy by how it still dips down despite where he's holding it.

Yes it's silly, but sometimes the details make the minis.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

The Coteaz model makes more sense to me. Yeah, if you're just standing around watching tanks roll by like some Imperial teamster the head down pose makes sense. I expect my legionaries to be obliterating skulls! I mean, he's not even pointing at the enemy! :laugh:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

venomlust said:


> The Coteaz model makes more sense to me. Yeah, if you're just standing around watching tanks roll by like some Imperial teamster the head down pose makes sense. I expect my legionaries to be obliterating skulls! I mean, he's not even pointing at the enemy! :laugh:


Pfffft...he's being _inspirational._


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Zion said:


> Pfffft...he's being _inspirational._


Yes his presence is perfectly and completely inspirational to us all! 

(Glances at something off camera)

yes completely inspirational.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Well seeing as Alpha Legion's MO was to go somewhere and inspire rebellion rather than openly attack their enemies, I'd say he's inspiring the masses.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

He is Alpha Legion, he is resting the hammer like that, so everybody is wondering why he is doing it that way, and not thinking about whatever it is he doesn't want them to think about but not knowing he doesn't want them to know he doesn't want them knowing!


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Oldman78 said:


> He is Alpha Legion, he is resting the hammer like that, so everybody is wondering why he is doing it that way, and not thinking about whatever it is he doesn't want them to think about but not knowing he doesn't want them to know he doesn't want them knowing!


Well i'm thinking about it now so the plan has failed, unless he does not want me to think about why he's resting his hammer but on the other hand (brain explodes)


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

All this intrigue, I don't know what to think!

:suicide:


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Those Ogryn really doesn't appeal to me - They look like Shrek who fell into a garbage disposal. The sculpts are fine, but the look... Ech.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Nordicus said:


> Those Ogryn really doesn't appeal to me - They look like Shrek who fell into a garbage disposal. The sculpts are fine, but the look... Ech.


Nord, I'm with you. I want to like them, I've been biting my tongue and trying to like them. But I still can't. I like parts of them. Mostly the weapons and the closed masks.

The biggest problem is that based on the proportions and the "armour" they look like giant babies in Victorian era diving gear. 

And why bother severing their hands to be replaced with weapons. As far as I know Ogryns are great at smashing things. Replacing their hands with weapons just means that they'll accidentally destroy their own heads when they're bored and try to pick their noses. The open face is pretty awkward. Why not have them all masked?


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Kreuger said:


> The open face is pretty awkward. Why not have them all masked?


Aye, that was the one that made me react the most. The helmet and mask looks extremely silly and not dangerous at all. If they had just kept the mask on, I guess I could look more past it..


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I would just rather get normal GW Ogryns rather then and do some converting.


----------

